# Sticky  CruzeTalk Business Cards



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Excellent!! Everytime I tell someone about our forum I always wonder if they remember what we talked about. This would give them something to hold onto to help remind them esp if they were truly interested or not. Even so it would get their interest going and probably check it out just to see what it is all about! 

Thanks
great job!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty darn sweet! I certainly want some of these made up so that I can pass them out around my area.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it! @Patman @Starks8


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job about time someone got it done lol


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good! Thank you for taking the time to put these together! Now to see if it will work on my MacBook.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Looks good! Thank you for taking the time to put these together! Now to see if it will work on my MacBook.


Thanks! And no problem! I went this route specifically for that reason, it should work for you! Let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Google Cruzetalk.com ...........


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brian v said:


> Google Cruzetalk.com ...........


Or just Cruze forum. Guess what the first hit is?


----------



## morganalice (Apr 16, 2019)

will business card worth in future


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Will they be worth having to hand out in the future?

I put them on junk Cruzes at a pick n pull yard and on windshields of what appear to be modified Cruzes. It is a good way to bring in more users.


----------



## SusanParke (Jul 1, 2019)

Excellent


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been trying for two years to upload a word or excel doc to no end. Here is a screen shot of my version both front and back. I have this set up completely on a word doc if you want it just PM me with an email address and it is yours. You can easily change the name and picture.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I have been trying for two years to upload a word or excel doc to no end. Here is a screen shot of my version both front and back. I have this set up completely on a word doc if you want it just PM me with an email address and it is yours. You can easily change the name and picture.
> View attachment 284228
> 
> 
> View attachment 284231


Remember when I suggested you should become a Moderator? You are Super!


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I have been trying for two years to upload a word or excel doc to no end. Here is a screen shot of my version both front and back. I have this set up completely on a word doc if you want it just PM me with an email address and it is yours. You can easily change the name and picture.
> View attachment 284228
> 
> 
> View attachment 284231


I really like that I wish we could get stickers


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> I really like that I wish we could get stickers


ForumWear.com used to sell them, but for some reason the site has been down for quite some time. Here is a picture of one: CruzeTalk Decals


----------

